
How to Quickly End Police Brutality in America - ColinWright
https://fixingtao.com/2015/12/how-to-quickly-end-police-brutality-in-america/
======
analognoise
"I'm not bullshitting."

Funny you'd say that, this pegged my bullshit meter to maximum.

